# FreeBSD 10 - bxe interface problem



## Ophiuchus (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi, 

I am trying to setup FreeBSD 10.0 on an HP ProLiant BL685c G6 server. Setup ends successfully but the server has no network connection on BXE (NetXtreme II BCM57711E 10-Gigiabit PCIe) interface. I don't see any activity in tcpdump(1) either. I booted the same server with the FreeBSD 9.2 disk and the network interface was working without any problem. 

`dmesg` shows errors on FreeBSD 10 boot such as:

```
...
bxe0: ERROR: Invalid VLAN (57005)
bxe0: ERROR: Enumerated function 0 is marked as hidden
...
bxe1: ERROR: mf_mode=SD functions 1 and 3 have the same ovlan (0)
bxe1: ERROR: No Ethernet address programmed!
...
```
Is there anything I can do to make this interface work in FreeBSD 10? Any advices will be truly appreciated. Thank you in advance.

Regards...


----------



## Ophiuchus (Feb 5, 2014)

Additional information:
FreeBSD 9.2 cannot resolve names unless I disable rxcsum and txcsum on the interface.

```
ifconfig bxe0 -rxcsum 
ifconfig bxe0 -txcsum
```


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 5, 2014)

Questions on higher-end network hardware will likely receive better answers on the freebsd-net mailing list.


----------



## Ophiuchus (Apr 30, 2014)

I did all the hardware related upgrades from HP Service Pack DVD. Reinstalled FreeBSD 10. Recompiled kernel drivers and the errors disappeared. But then again, when I bridged the interface for VirtualBox, guest machines connected really slowly over local area network. 

I exported the machines and imported them to another FreeBSD server on the same VLAN and everything was fine. 

I mailed this problem to the driver programmers. They mailed me back and asked for switch / virtual connect configurations for the server. I sent them the details but got no reply afterwards. The switch and virtual connect configurations are pretty simple so I believe that this seems to be a driver problem. Of course this is just my humble opinion. 

Anyway, I am totally stuck and any other comments will be truly appreciated...


----------

